# track compatibility



## back.to.ho (Jan 3, 2012)

Question, trying to find out which tracks are compatible- afx, tyco. mattel, life like ,auto world.. Hope someone can help, Iwould like to get more track , would make it easier if I CAN MIX AND MATCH...Thanks,


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway (Nov 23, 2011)

tomy afx and autoworld are compatible right out the package. the others can be combined with adapter track available at any slot hobby shop or manufacturer website.


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

Although Auto World and Tomy are "compatible" I had a lot of problems mixing the two. 
So much so, that I got rid of all the AW pieces I had and replaced them with Tomy. The AW track seems to be made from a lesser quality material, and the tolerances seem a bit sloppy compared to Tomy 

just my 2 cents


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

different rail heights with some too, i think?


----------



## GTHobbyandRaceway (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah the autoworld track is lackluster at best. And yes there are different rail heights.. Also tomy has the least amount of Lane spacing but the most available radii as compared to the others. 4 Lane can be made from LL. They have 12" banked radius and the track Is readily available on the bay.


----------

